# 2013 Midwest Z Heritage, June 14-15, Nashville, INDIANA



## z74z90 (Mar 5, 2013)

2013 Midwest Z Heritage
Save the Dates: June 14 & 15, 2013

The Indy Z Car Club will be hosting the 14th Annual Midwest Z Heritage Show in Brown County, Indiana. The host hotel will be The Season’s Lodge in Nashville, Indiana. Start planning now to get away to rustic Southern Indiana. Drive some twisty back roads, shop in the art colony of Nashville, hike in Brown County State Park, visit the architectural gems of Columbus, IN, or explore the nearby wineries. This event rotates between Cleveland Z Car, Windy City Z Car, ZROC of Columbus, OH and Indy Z Car Club.

Visit the show website Midwest Z Heritage Show 2013 for complete information. Event registration is now open! Limited to the first 140 cars. 
In an expanded format, we invite classic Datsun Roadsters, Nissan GTR’s and Infiniti G’s to join us to make this an inclusive Nissan celebration sponsored by Dreyer and Reinbold Infiniti.

The hotel is now taking reservations! The Season’s Lodge has only 52 rooms. Twenty of those rooms are Standard rooms ($109. Plus tax) and thirty-two rooms are Deluxe ($129. Plus tax). These are slightly larger and have a fridge/microwave. One night’s deposit required when booking and you may cancel up to 48 hours prior to arrival. If you want to assure a room of your choice you must book early! Overflow will be booked into other nearby properties in Nashville owned by the same family. Please go to The Season’s Lodge website, Welcome to The Seasons Lodge in Nashville, Indiana | The Seasons Lodge , check out the accommodations and give them a call at 1-800-365-7327 to make a reservation. Identify yourself as being with the 2013 Midwest Z Heritage Car Show to get the best rate. The hotel website is also loaded with information about attractions in the immediate area. In addition, you might check out the links on the show website and add a day or two to your Nissan road trip to enjoy Southern Indiana.

2007 Show Promo Video: 



 
2007 Show Recap: 




Just remember to save the dates of June 14 & 15, 2013 on your calendars and start planning now to attend the 2013 Midwest Z Heritage Car Show in scenic Nashville, Indiana.


----------



## z74z90 (Mar 5, 2013)

The Midwest Z/G Heritage Show now has a FACEBOOK page thanks to IMIN and the Ohio G Club, https://www.facebook.com/groups/107286119391359/ . Also, there is a new Indy Z Car Club FACEBOOK page , https://www.facebook.com/pages/Indy-Z-Car-Club/229885053791 besides the normal club website, Indy Z Car Club . Actual show details along with registration information remains on the Midwest Z Heritage Show 2013 website. Gather the information you need and make your plans now to attend June 14 & 15 in Nashville, INDIANA. We hope to have a nice mix of Nissan’s and Infiniti’s. Join us!


----------



## z74z90 (Mar 5, 2013)

There’s only 2 months left before our Midwest Z Heritage event. I know many are still planning for ZDayZ and the Branson Z Fest that come along first, but don’t forget to put our little down home Nashville, Indiana event on your calendars. Registrations are starting to come in…remember in addition to the Z’s, Classic Datsuns, Infiniti G’s and the GTR’s are also invited to share in the fun. We expect the Z gang to show up but we also want to see some G’s and GTR’s! Spread the word to your Z, G, and GTR friends.

Season’s Lodge has very few rooms left. If you want to stay at the show site, book now! Have no fear!!! The overflow will be booked into other nearby hotels in Nashville owned by the same family. Everyone will be accommodated. However, be aware that the rates may not be the same.

Several sponsors have gotten on board to support our event and our benefactor, Paws & Think. Our Gold, Silver and Bronze level sponsors are Dreyer & Reinbold Infiniti, AMS Motorsports, Motordyne Engineering, Tom Wood Nissan, Z1 Motorsports, TJK Property Services, Voodoo Ride, Courtesy Nissan, and Jim Wolf Technology.

I don’t want to overlook our other contributors who have provided items for raffle and auction…, Z Car Source, Mecum, Motorsport Auto, Black Dragon, Griot’s, Wet Okole, Explore Brown County, Smith Automotive Artwork, Lemon Free, Louie’s, RPM Performance, Discount Tire, Muteki, American Collector’s Insurance, K&N Filters, Applebee’s, Max & Erma’s, Z-Speed, Stoner’s, Datsun Parts LLC, Vino Villa, ZCCA, Turtle Wax, Autozone, Tony Stewart Foundation and WD-40 . We are enjoying terrific support from our sponsors.

Check the show website Midwest Z Heritage Show 2013 for complete event and hotel registration information. See you there!


----------



## z74z90 (Mar 5, 2013)

Since our last update we have added more *Bronze Level support: Stillen, Flowmaster, and CourtesyParts.com.*
Still plenty of time to register and join us. *Remember we need G’s and GTR’s too!! *Visit Midwest Z Heritage Show 2013 for complete information.

For those of you just wanting to hang out for the beer and music we are happy to report that you will be entertained by *PET MONKEY *in The Saloon at Season's Lodge on both Friday and Saturday nights.

Pet Monkey | Music, mayhem and good fun and Pet Monkey: Live at Jakes 2012 on Vimeo


----------



## z74z90 (Mar 5, 2013)

Time does indeed fly and the Branson Z Fest has wrapped up. That leaves the Midwest Z Heritage show next up on June 14-15!! Even though the official registration date has just passed there is still time to make hotel plans and mail in a show reservation…just do it quickly to assure a banquet dinner and hopefully a t-shirt.

We are lucky to have as participants some of the heavy hitters of the Z world. We are expecting Chris Karl, Executive Director of the ZCCA, and “Mad Mike” Taylor, the ZCCA liaison to Japan. Mike is going to make the trip all the way from Grapevine, Texas! He is one of the people that lobbied the hardest to get the 350Z imported to the USA. He is coming off of two sellout appearances at ZDAYZ and Branson, but promises completely new material to keep you entertained.

Get on the website, Midwest Z Heritage Show 2013, check out the details and get the registration form mailed at once. There is still time to join us in one of the nicest areas of the state of Indiana. There are plenty of back roads to drive and plenty of shops of all kinds in the Art Colony of Nashville. 

And we still need Infiniti G’s and Nissan GTR’s… Spread the word!


----------



## z74z90 (Mar 5, 2013)

Please visit Midwest Z Heritage Show 2013 Sponsors for the *Post Show Wrap Up*…photos of all the cars, slide show of the winners, and the banquet and awards ceremony. See if you can recognize the guy sporting the nice red wig!

The cars were spectacular once again! They arrived representing 12 different car clubs…from Canada to Texas and everywhere in between. We had 18 cars that did not have a club affiliation. Perhaps they made some new friends and might now consider a club in their area. 

Next year’s 15th Annual Midwest Z Heritage Show will be hosted by Cleveland Z Club and held in Aurora, OH, at the Bertram Inn, on June 13th-15th. Check Midwest Z Heritage Show 2013 Sponsors after January 1st, 2014, for complete information on that event. The show returns to Indiana in 2017!


----------

